# Knives and defense.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I believe in edged weapons. I learned that after three years of sword training--and I hated it. It was centered on French foil fencing, done on a strip. I preferred using sabers in the Italian style, which was done in a circle, like the inside of a saloon. However, as a knife salesman, I believe my best contribution was marrying the Italian style, with polished sword-style edges incorporated to the common American jackknife.

Recently my wife got two folders from some rip-off magazine promotion. "Two folders for five bucks." She was amazed I wanted them. But I bypassed on the assisted opener for this thread, and picked the heaviest, clumsiest, most useless folder. On that knife, I polished a +300 dollar edge. Here's the point. (Sorry for the pun).

You cannot pick the time of an emergency. The knife is not the tool, your mind is. And I can instantly slice up a ghetto rat with at least four deep wounds (to the bone) with a properly prepared tool driven by that mind.

This is a survivalist forum. It's my belief you won't make it home for dinner if you're dead. I also believe in the comments from Sun Tzu, who proclaimed, _"The best wars are the ones not fought."_ I hope the enemy never challenges you, because after that, you've won.

































I'd rather you start the threads you suggest.

My only knife-training was to use the knife when I had the advantage, to terminate an enemy troop in a silent manner. I don't have your knowledge.


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

I rather not get in a knife fight I'll do everything to avoid one. In a shtf moment knife fights will mostly end with both parties dead. Unless you have some sweet access to medical trauma emergency.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

That's my point. Most knives used in defense are cheap, dull and owned by a clueless operator.

This is a survivalist forum. If I gave that knife to a newly vetted soldier on a fresh deployment, it would be the best edge he/she ever saw. So why not us?

I'd like to see Denton start a forum thread on reloading cartridges and polishing knives. For example, I fidgeted over a box-stock stainless Ruger 10/22. I found the right cartridge, practiced a lot, and made adjustments to the tension of stock vs. receiver. Now hitting a matchbox at 150 yards requires a steady hand, but not a new rifle.

I'd applaud if Denton asked our members to find a junk folder. We could advance training in sharpening, maintenance and repair.

Those pictures depict the cheapest Chinese folder on the planet--that's why I picked it. You probably have knives that are superiorly crafted. But when was the last time you oiled it, sharpened it and used it as a valuable tool?

Isn't that what we should be discussing? *BTW, what if you can't avoid the bully*? Why take a beating if centuries of Italian fencing exist? The oldest I know of is from the 15th century. I advise you to be polite if you ever go to Sicily. My wife's best friend's father is Sicilian, and even at his age, you should have seen the way he handled the stiletto we gave him...


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> That's my point. Most knives used in defense are cheap, dull and owned by a clueless operator.
> 
> This is a survivalist forum. If I gave that knife to a newly vetted soldier on a fresh deployment, it would be the best edge he/she ever saw. So why not us?
> 
> ...


I carry a gun and maybe a back up. Like i previously stated knife fights without medical trauma care are fatal for both parties. More people fear a bayonet then the rifle.

It's a useful skill but I'll use the knife as a tool bag and practice hand to hand in combatives style


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'll tell you why I'm so passionate on this topic.

When I was about 8 or 10 years old, my father took me to the Milwaukee Public Museum. We toured all the popular tourist items and then my dad told me he was taking me to his favorite exposition. We went to a dark little room with a few dozen tall, slender glass cases. I saw the most beautiful swords I could imagine. But it was my dad's explanation that enthralled me. As you know, he was the an engineer with The Master Lock Company, and he specialized in making superior steels.

He started, _"These three swords are my favorites. They're from Japan, and called 'katanas.' Look at the blades, they are so shiny and perfect they look like they were made yesterday. But they appear the same as when I was your age. In fact, they are over 800 years old. Even now, modern engineers have no idea how these 'togishi' got the edges so sharp--no idea..."_

I wish my father was alive to see me polish. A scalpel is polished to 15,000 to 25,000 grit. My jackknives are polished to 3.2 *million* grit. Far beyond that mystical katana my dad dreamed about!


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> I'll tell you why I'm so passionate on this topic.
> 
> When I was about 8 or 10 years old, my father took me to the Milwaukee Public Museum. We toured all the popular tourist items and then my dad told me he was taking me to his favorite exposition. We went to a dark little room with a few dozen tall, slender glass cases. I saw the most beautiful swords I could imagine. But it was my dad's explanation that enthralled me. As you know, he was the an engineer with The Master Lock Company, and he specialized in making superior steels.
> 
> ...


We all have passion and hobbies your skills will be useful


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I sharpen and polish my blades till they shave arm hair without pulling. I hope I never have to use them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I also value that "no pulling" part of shaving. Polished knives have no 'drag.' The problem is making the edge one, pristine and evenly created edge.

That's why I took a picture from the rear of the edge showing how evenly the bevel was cut and polished.

Technically, that knife cost 2.50 as my wife paid five bucks for two of them--and the other one is sharper and an assisted opener!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I prefer fixed blade knives with fairly wide blades 5" long (or bigger if I don't have to sit in my truck and buckle up).
I have never been in a knife fight, but if I can't run fast enough, there will be no fencing, no dancing about. 
Get straight in, CLOSE, jamb the blade into the belly, and crank that baby around. In one word - eviscerate.

My optimal blade is a Ka Bar USMC Fighting Knife. I have two, a modern (15 year old) and a WWII. Completely legal to wear where we live.
I left behind my original in Vietnam when I came home. I wish I had it now.

I prefer my knives in sheaths that have no snap fastener - just reach and draw. But it will be a Bad Day when I have to resort to that rather than the pistol in my pocket.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I love knife's as a tool but don't really consider them for defense. As drawing my pistol is just as fast as deploying a knife. Don't plan on being the one bringing a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I love knife's as a tool but don't really consider them for defense. As drawing my pistol is just as fast as deploying a knife. Don't plan on being the one bringing a knife to a gun fight.


Thing about it is, I ain't never crossed a knife pro. Only amateurs.


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I prefer fixed blade knives with fairly wide blades 5" long (or bigger if I don't have to sit in my truck and buckle up).
> I have never been in a knife fight, but if I can't run fast enough, there will be no fencing, no dancing about.
> Get straight in, CLOSE, jamb the blade into the belly, and crank that baby around. In one word - eviscerate.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile you stepped in close enough that as you gutted the guy. He slices you up. You both die....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

whitedeath81 said:


> Meanwhile you stepped in close enough that as you gutted the guy. He slices you up. You both die....


So what, Sonny?
I have seen death, and I am not afraid of it.

Hey!! Your Mom just called you! Your Hot Pockets are ready!


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> So what, Sonny?
> I have seen death, and I am not afraid of it.
> 
> Hey!! Your Mom just called you! Your Hot Pockets are ready!


Cool you must be real fun at the vfw.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

whitedeath81 said:


> Cool you must be real fun at the vfw.


I've been to a VFW with RPD. He is a hoot and a holler. In point of fact, there is nobody that I rather sit beside at a VFW than RPD.

So what is your excuse?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> I've been to a VFW with RPD. He is a hoot and a holler. In point of fact, there is nobody that I rather sit beside at a VFW than RPD.
> 
> So what is your excuse?


Truth. He has.
Even though Inor did not wear a uniform, I still consider him my Brother


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

whitedeath81 said:


> Cool you must be real fun at the vfw.


You got no idea of the people here, dumbass.

RPD will pay over your sorry body.
I'll look at it and drive on to draw fire.
OSFG will eat your worthless guts to make it to kill another few Muslims.

You? I've never talked to you. You're nothing. You are asphalt. Mouth.


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

Inor said:


> I've been to a VFW with RPD. He is a hoot and a holler. In point of fact, there is nobody that I rather sit beside at a VFW than RPD.
> 
> So what is your excuse?


Lol our generation avoids the vfw.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

whitedeath81 said:


> Lol our generation avoids the vfw.


Your generation avoids anything that even remotely resembles good and right. Sorry Whiethot, everything you've shown here so far indicates to me, you are a 1st class loser. But please feel free to prove me wrong. Post a photo of something you have built. Post a link to a story about you in Stars and Stripes or some other respected newspaper. Around here (and the orange site) stuffing a Jimmy Dean down your pants does NOT make you a man worthy of respect.


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

Inor said:


> Your generation avoids anything that even remotely resembles good and right. Sorry Whiethot, everything you've shown here so far indicates to me, you are a 1st class loser. But please feel free to prove me wrong. Post a photo of something you have built. Post a link to a story about you in Stars and Stripes or some other respected newspaper. Around here (and the orange site) stuffing a Jimmy Dean down your pants does NOT make you a man worthy of respect.


I don't need your respect nor would I demand it. Cucks like you didn't get past 3 years of enlistment


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

whitedeath81 said:


> I don't need your respect nor would I demand it. Cucks like you didn't get past 3 years of enlistment


And you were one of those that were too damn stupid to get into one of my classes beyond 3 years of enlistment. Good luck numb nuts.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

whitedeath81 said:


> Lol our generation avoids the vfw.


Your generation means nothing to me, poser. Chances of you being one of the 20% iw that.

Those who are are real look to us for so,something. Anything. Yoiu are a lie, according to you words.

You are too stupid to know you are stupid. We aren't.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mr. whitepants is a poser and a troll. This forum seems to attract them. My advice........IGNOR!


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

Denton said:


> Your generation means nothing to me, poser. Chances of you being one of the 20% iw that.
> 
> Those who are are real look to us for so,something. Anything. Yoiu are a lie, according to you words.
> 
> You are too stupid to know you are stupid. We aren't.


Never lied about anything. I'd tell you flat this entire forum is a pathetic joke and a waste of time.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

whitedeath81 said:


> Never lied about anything. I'd tell you flat this entire forum is a pathetic joke and a waste of time.


Bye-bye!:vs_smirk:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

whitedeath81 said:


> Never lied about anything. I'd tell you flat this entire forum is a pathetic joke and a waste of time.


IBTB

Poof!

Vaporized.


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

I carry throwing knives and a hawk.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Donkey said:


> I carry throwing knives and a hawk.


And I've seen it done. There's a beautiful blonde (looks like Loni Anderson's kid sister--sang at my wedding) throws "anything with an edge" at Rendezvous camp-outs. I polished a few of her 'hawks, but she was hesitant on the mirror edge.

She took a 'hawk, and twirling it through the air at about 25 feet, smacked the end of a log solidly with a pleasing "thunk."

Now, she is my best friend's wife--and I thought about it, really I did. That is, until she stuck that 'hawk...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Now, Denton, why did you like that particular story?

Was it the blonde, or the 'hawk, or that I had to go home wanting...


----------

